# Golden Shiner Fry Release



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I have the fry arriving Friday from Andersons. In our .4 acre pond I placed 6 Christmas trees. 4 are in a square near the center and two more are placed from that square to the bank. I placed them so the flow of the aerators pushed some water through the. The four trees are set so they stand up and go from the bottom to almost the surface. These trees have collected some Algae which I do not intend to spray.


I intend to release the fry directly into the trees, even though the water is 7 feet deep the dense vertical structure comes all the way to the surface. I figure the aerator will drive food into the fry.


Thoughts?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sit the fry in the lake water for about ten min,lets them get use to the new temp, if you got bass they.ll find them real quick. I release mine in very shallow water ,the bass can;t get the in two inchs. but they,ll try.throw a bunch of brush real shallow.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, we have this little cove at our inflow. The front of it is mostly closed off by a bush. The only fish I have ever seen in there were white amurs nipping on young cattails, that and some frogs. It is shallow, about 18 inches at the mouth. On that side there is a lot of brush hanging in the water, maybe 35 yards long along the bank. How about there?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that sounds great they gotta have shallow to hide from the bass. after ou release step way back and watch what a great prediter a bass is ,he,ll cruise the area till one of those minnies gets out just far enough for lunch. its just nature.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I imagine that the bass of more than 4 inches are going to ignore these fry for the most part. The small bluegills, and any fingerling bass, would take them apart.


Maybe I'll split the load. Half in that cove, the other half on a grassy island that I submerged this winter when I raised the pond level.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

I got the box this morning. The pond was 58 degrees so I set them in for 45 minutes. When I opened the box what I saw looked like dirty water, nothing moving. I put them in at that cove, into heavy brush. That cove has an algae mat covering its mouth out into the pond about 10 feet. 

I watched the area I put them in for a few minutes, nothing moving. All of a sudden, right where I put them, in, the water started shimmering. Then that shimmering spread out through the bushes in two directions. It lasted 15 minutes and then faded. 

There was a few stuck to the inside of the bag. These things look like a small fingernail clipping with two eyes. 250,000 of them though. If only .05% survive to spawn that is 2500, would be a heck of a spawn in a .398 acre pond. 

I figure alternating the feed base year to year, next year Fatheads again. I put in 25 pounds last year, saw some along the bank this year. I'll set some traps when it warms up and check what that fry is to be sure, just need two or three clear 2 liter bottles.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We stocked a bunch of Shiners in our 3 acre pond and you could see that Bass cruising after them. Good day to fish. Caught about 12 Bass in one hour before it got dark.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sounds like a god release, your on the right program.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Rod Hawg said:


> We stocked a bunch of Shiners in our 3 acre pond and you could see that Bass cruising after them. Good day to fish. Caught about 12 Bass in one hour before it got dark.



did that last year when I released a deliberate overstock (way overstock) of Fatheads. A dark twister tail on a 3/32 jig head was catching all the bass.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

where did you get your shiners from? How much were they?
thanks
mike


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

ying6 said:


> where did you get your shiners from? How much were they?
> thanks
> mike


 Jones Fish Hatchery from Cinncy.Not quite sure on the price. There website is Jonesfish.com


----------

